# Work visa question



## philthompson23 (Mar 4, 2019)

Hi all,

mum about to put my house on the market as
I’m going to buy my French spouses aunties house.

my plan is to contract for a uk company using the portage Salarial method.

I understand I can apply for the spouse visa from the UK that sorts me out for 3 months but I wondered what I need to do when I arrive in france?

I believe the portage salarial company will need proof I have a work permit but how do I get this?

i


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Actually, you MUST apply for a spouse visa from outside France. UK is as good as anywhere. But a spouse visa is generally initially granted for one year. (3 months is a tourist visa by definition) You will need your French spouse's carte d'identité and your livret de famille and stuff like that - but the visa is granted almost automatically once you get all the paperwork together.

When you get to France, you follow the instructions on the piece of paper that should come with your visa - basically you register with the OFII to let them know you've arrived, and then you wait for further instructions regarding medical exam and the various meetings required to set up and fulfill your "contract of integration." Spouse visa (actually categorized as "vie privée et familiale") includes the right to work - though make sure to take the time to attend the meetings and classes that are part of the process for integration.


----------

